# Too late to transplant shrubs?



## dwills02 (Aug 1, 2018)

I live in MS and want to move some boxwoods from one flower bed to another but I'm worried it might be too late in the year to do that. Should I wait until next spring/summer or will it be fine either way? Thanks for any help!!


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

The University of Mississippi uses this calendar for their own landscaping needs in Oxford, Mississippi. Transplanting, per their calendar is in January and February.

Landscape Calendar

This is coming from a northerner ya know


----------



## dwills02 (Aug 1, 2018)

Thanks PennStater


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

dwills02 said:


> Thanks PennStater


You're welcome!


----------



## Darrell (Mar 22, 2018)

Well, Oxford MS is God's country.

Hotty Toddy.


----------

